# Voice Chat for anyone wanting to talk



## Social Loon (Oct 23, 2013)

I just feel lonely and wan to talk to someone.

Heres the voice chat link
(It's only voice no video,and you can have up to 8 people join):

http://www.gvoiponline.com/invite.p...d25805de4d4871a3bde966e4e5b6619ebbdce28ee0cd5


----------



## Social Loon (Oct 23, 2013)

Social Loon said:


> I just feel lonely and wan to talk to someone.
> 
> Heres the voice chat link
> (It's only voice no video,and you can have up to 8 people join):
> ...


It just expired.
Heres the new link:
http://www.gvoiponline.com/invite.p...aa379a3b7179dde019f5a4e872a8f67595a38c1b3b69d


----------



## Social Loon (Oct 23, 2013)

Just Give Me A Reason said:


> Uhm hi :afr


lol


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Doesn't work. It says the session has expired.


----------



## hobo ranger (Sep 1, 2013)

It's a great idea but the link is down.


----------



## Alsark (Oct 20, 2013)

It'd be kinda fun to get a game of "EpicMafia" going. We wouldn't even have to play - but it has a webcam feature, so we could essentially just chill in a chatroom and webcam chat; and if you want to only voice chat you can just disable the webcam or cover it up with a piece of black tape or whatever.

Just throwing an idea out there - too tired to do that tonight, anyway.


----------



## chhsadshajfgh (Oct 28, 2013)

That sounds interesting. I would like to try this


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Me


----------



## Social Loon (Oct 23, 2013)

The Link goes down every few minutes when not in use so i'd have to keep creating new links if its not used constantly.

Heres a new link:

http://www.gvoiponline.com/invite.p...07dadcc9be1f822fe1b792f4ebae46d2a271893be8f02


----------



## Social Loon (Oct 23, 2013)

*New link(updated 11/2/13)*

http://www.gvoiponline.com/invite.p...07dadcc9be1f822fe1b792f4ebae46d2a271893be8f02


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I think it would probably be easier to just make a skype group and do a voice call. o.o;


----------

